# Flame Angel



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

HI all I got a quickie 8) :shock: for the MASTER .Can I put a F.A. in my reef tank with corals?


----------



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

:roll: Cum on can I get sum HELP?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

With how much info you gave me... Sure.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i wouldn't or if you do be cautious. angels are known to pick at corals.


----------



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

HI and Thanks Melissa. And Gump thanks for nothing


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Self Edit....


----------



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

*Gump*

Hows this bite me! :x


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 27, 2007)

you could..... but you'd really have to watch that it doesn't nip your corals... and if so I'd get rid of it..


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I would work on your huge slime algae population before adding anymore fish.


----------



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

*slime algae population*

And how do I do that?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Your nitrates are probably to high from either not enough filtration, to much bio load, or not enough water changes. Those are usually the reasons for nuisance algae. Also if your bulbs are old or not enough wattage that could also be as well.


----------



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

*green slime*

OK Gump I'll check them out . Thanks


----------

